# Deaf white cat needs indoor home



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sweet natured, perfect litter box use,loves cuddles and happy to be indoors.



I am currently fostering this little girl in East London, but she is going into a rescue place with Rushden persian Rescue, so proper home checks will be carried out prior to any re-home. 
I know times are hard for rehoming, so thought I would put feelers out for any potential new homes.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh she looks lovely. I sincerely hope someone can offer her a loving home.


----------



## TwinsMama (Feb 28, 2011)

hiya - we'd be interested - have pm'd you, she looks a darling!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

This sweet little girl is still looking for her forever home.


----------



## Ph03bee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi - is this cat still available?
Reply to my email - phoebechenieshouse(at)googlemail.com of still available

I live in a large, spacious one bedroom flat and I looking for a indoor cat to keep me company as mine died 

Kind regards 
Phoebe Ellis


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

please consider these two
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/208441-2x-pure-white-dsh.html


----------

